# Simple And Effective Office Band Set [Edit: Video Up 11/11]



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

​
*Video interest*

Yes1493.33%No16.67%


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I picked up some office bands at the home store. I have only experimented with them in the confinements of my own home (promising results), but will test and record my tests on Utube during my next shooting session.

I don't have a Chrony, and though it would be nice to have that data, my tests will only prove/disprove the effectiveness of my set up in a typical target shooting environment. Primarily @ 10m and hopefully @ 20m

Set up: office band two link chain. W/ 1. 140mm OB linked to 1. 60mm OB..... 6mm width

Ammo: 5/16 & 3/8 steelies, and a 7/16 marble.









LGD

Edit: Here is the video, one thing I did realize (even though I knew the theory) the cold did affect the performance of the band set, as well as my other set ups.






I will definitely tinker around with different chain configurations in the future.

Thanks for watching and interest

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Do it, big guy!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Office bands sounds interesting!!! Go for it


----------



## Bwanasimba (May 4, 2012)

You must do it!!!!!! 100% says yes


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

why you tease us with a poll !? u know we want to see them things chained, braided, tapered . go for it ! ! ! any costume ideas for this video ?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> why you tease us with a poll !? u know we want to see them things chained, braided, tapered . go for it ! ! ! any costume ideas for this video ?


HA, its not a tease, just providing another option for people to participate in my thread.. some rather just click, than voice their opinion on a subject.. That and it provides a comfortable avenue for someone to reject it as well.

by the way the video is uploading as I type.. not sure when it will complete or when I will get a chance to post it in this thread... So anyone is free to click on the link to my Utube channel in my sigblock to see if it is up (same title as thread) or subscribe to get first notice...

Thank you all for your interest, I hope it will be useful to at least one viewer.

LGD

Edit: Nope, no costume







I figured my natural self is amusement enough


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

video has been edited into original post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19545-simple-and-effective-office-band-set-edit-video-up-1111/#entry232331

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

saw the vid, enjoyed the vid, commented on the vid .


----------

